# Fundamentalist Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints



## Marrow Man (Dec 27, 2011)

The church received a rather large package today from Colorado City, Arizona, from Vaughan Taylor, the Patriarch of the Fundamentalist Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (www.flds.org). I'm sure this is a cult, but if anyone knows more information to share, that would be appreciated.

The packet received today included:

Proclamation to the Nation
Warning to the Nation
Continued Warnings of Son Ahman to the Leaders of the Nations of the Earth
The Coming Crisis
Prepare for the Day of Visitation
PROCLAMATION
Jesus Christ, Son Ahman, Speaketh His Full Warning of Judgments to All Nations

There is a pricing guide to any interested. 


I am tempted to read this just so I can see how they justify getting from "Son of Man" to "Son Ahman." Is that something that also exists in mainstream Mormon theology?


----------



## raekwon (Dec 27, 2011)

Isn't that Warren Jeffs' group?


----------



## Wayne (Dec 27, 2011)

Not sure about your final question there.

If you see fit to donate it to the Historical Center come this June when I'm in your town for a week, let me know.
I'd add it as an accretion to the Wes Walters Collection -- http://www.pcahistory.org/findingaids/walters/index.html


----------



## Wayne (Dec 27, 2011)

Turns out they think "Ahman" is one of the names of God:

Ahman - The Encyclopedia of Mormonism


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 27, 2011)

raekwon said:


> Isn't that Warren Jeffs' group?



Yes. They are avowed polygymists (ever how you spell that). Jeffs was their "prophet."


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 27, 2011)

raekwon said:


> Isn't that Warren Jeffs' group?



Yes. Even though he stepped down from official leadership, he micromanages the people from jail. They practice polygamy of arranged marriages and the young girls are afraid to refuse because they fear the repercussions toward their family. There was recently a big expose' about this group on a Philadelphia broadcast that interviewed a few women who escaped from this cult.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 27, 2011)

Ah, Warren Jeff's group. Now it makes sense. I wonder if they are massing mailing all churches.

Wayne, assuming that you do not come across any copies between now and next June, you are more that welcome to mine. I am glad you said something -- tomorrow is recycling day!


----------



## Wayne (Dec 27, 2011)

A few years ago the Scientologists did a big mass mailing to seminary libraries all over the country, and perhaps other libraries as well. Big carton of their books.
As I remember, recycling day was the very next day that year as well.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 27, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> I am tempted to read this just so I can see how they justify getting from "Son of Man" to "Son Ahman."



I haven't looked into it, but I suspect the etymology is derived from "Son o' man." Those golden goggles sometimes fogged over when things got exciting.


----------

